# Rotary polishing extention bit



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Fella's. can anyone tell me where I can get a rotary polishing extension bar (between the head of the rotary and the backing plate) in the UK. After a recent heavy polishing project I had to resort to manual effort  with a few 'access' issues getting under door mirrors.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never seen this here but it sounds like a good idea. 

I'm pretty lucky though, the 3M spindle is quite tall and so access issues are a thing of the past


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

think Brynjar, (in the international showroom) has one. I asked him where he got it from, and he said it came with the machine 

Does look handy though


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump : anyone else ? I cant believe I am the only one who has thought about one of these bits ????


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hmm i done some diggin into these but couldn't find them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would want one too if we could find somewhere to get them!

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think most were probably custom made.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Yup, thought about it a few times. I just resort to hand correction. With polishes like P1 it doesnt even take much longer. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, so a bit of a lightbulb moment! 

My mate is a CNC millar...so just had a quick chat, he is going to machine some of these on his next downtime (if he remembers )

I have asked for a 6" extension, with an internal M14 thread at one end and an external one at the other end....I have asked for a half dozen to trial

We'll see what he gives me, and take it from there...

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I was on the look out for an attatchment the very same a while back and had a large majority of negatives thrown at me.
It will potentially wear the motor on the polihser, be slightly tempremental as in less controlable.
They are used widely in the states and I spoke to someone whom makes them over there but lord knows how muchit would cost to get shipped.
Have you not thought of trying larger pads?
Ive tried a variety now an use various ones from autobright and planet polish, really rating the pp ones right now.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cueball to the rescue!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> I was on the look out for an attatchment the very same a while back and had a large majority of negatives thrown at me.
> It will potentially wear the motor on the polihser, be slightly tempremental as in less controlable.


Are they ACTUAL problems or MAYBE ones???

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Cueball to the rescue!


Well, a long way to go...

If he remembers...

If I get them...

Then I will get some names to maybe test them for me.....

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Are they ACTUAL problems or MAYBE ones???
> 
> :thumb:


That was what I thought.
If you are succesfull, I will happily have a bash with one:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well here we go guys, sorry for the delay (rota shift pattern )





































Made from stainless steel, I am hopefully going to get it all fixed up to my rotary tomorrow for a little test.....

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats a thing of beauty:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive never really had a problem getting under wing mirrors tbh?? on aby of the cars ive done

what car were you working on?


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

If all goes well i'l have one.. been thinking about this for a while after seeing forum member 'brynjar' using a similar extension on his rotary..
:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Drop me a PM Cuey, with you number again m8.
Working in the Mearns tomorrow so can pick up if this suits.
Gordon.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I would be interested in one of these:thumb: pm me.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Look smart them Mr Cueball, Wouldnt mind one myself when you get them into production :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I am going to do a test with the one I have, then get a small production run on the go if everything fits OK...

When this happens (have to work around shifts etc) we'll go from there....

I'll keep this thread updated though, thanks for all the interest....

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just fitted it up on my rotary and a spot pad....had a quick test, no strange wobbles or vibrations... so I am going to give my mate the go ahead for a small run....

Fitted like a glove! 

I'll keep you all updated..

:thumb:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Could these be used on a DA???


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

they cant be used on a DA mate


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

I'd be interested aswell .


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I am going to do a test with the one I have, then get a small production run on the go if everything fits OK...
> 
> When this happens (have to work around shifts etc) we'll go from there....
> 
> ...


Mr Cueball, or shall I just call you "Q" from now on? 

I'll have one if production is set up - that looks the part. Thanks for taking the time to sort this.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

BlackCat said:


> Could these be used on a DA???


The one in the pic is for rotary use....

If this works OK and there is enough interest, I'm sure we could make a DA version very easily...

:thumb:



Spoony said:


> Mr Cueball, or shall I just call you "Q" from now on?
> 
> I'll have one if production is set up - that looks the part. Thanks for taking the time to sort this.


Nothing to do with me...my mate is the man.... he makes submarine hatches usually with 100th of a thousand tolerance level...so I think he is doing these in his sleep!!! :lol:

I'm talking to him later today, so I will see what he can do for me...

I'm guessing £100 a unit is an OK price for everyone :doublesho 

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been after one of these for ages! Im in if all goes well your end Cuey


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

how easy are they to remove? Im guessing from use it would be so tight that it wouldn't unscrew easily? Possible design idea of having two flat spots on the circumference so to allow for the use of an open ended spanner? (if that makes any sense!) ??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ADW said:


> how easy are they to remove? Im guessing from use it would be so tight that it wouldn't unscrew easily? Possible design idea of having two flat spots on the circumference so to allow for the use of an open ended spanner? (if that makes any sense!) ??


^^ just as easy as a backing plate to put on and take off....

I understand your point, I'll have a look into it....

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I could be very interested as well, for the right price


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So, version 2 has now been done...and a few samples have been made.

I have been in contact with the people who I have chose to test these for me, some pros and some not so pros 

Hopefully I will get some feedback and then I can decide to move forward with a group buy, or forget about the whole thing...

Anyway, just a small revision, we have milled off 2 sections for use with a 14mm spanner...just in case you need it really tight, or it needs help to be taken off after use........pics below (taken with iphone )



















:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Top Man :thumb: looks the business :buffer:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That is a work of art- truly beautiful! 

Places like front grills, bumpers and roof rails, this would be a god send! :thumb:

Like the spanner mod too- very impressive!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Whats the crack then cueball?
When you launching?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I want one Cuey... Feel free to send me a freebie to test


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

I 100% want one of these, pm me if you're going to get a few to sell.

Tim


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*A Big Thank You*



The Cueball said:


> OK, so a bit of a lightbulb moment!
> 
> My mate is a CNC millar...so just had a quick chat, he is going to machine some of these on his next downtime (if he remembers )
> 
> ...


Just a quick line to the 'Cueball' to publicly thank you for all your efforts getting this off the ground. Irrespective if this fly's into a GB & something a boat load of us carry in our arsenal in the future or dies a natural death you are indeed a gent sir :thumb:

Many thanks from Team Face :thumb: ( we never believed anything they said about you :devil: )


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Righto cuey, you know the deal :lol: how much?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I think you may have had a bit of a result here cueball :thumb:
I'd definitely be interested in one of these... maybe you should approach the traders aswell see if they'd be interested, just a thought


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just so everyone knows, once I get some feedback about the test units, and obviously depending if they are OK, then I will set up a group buy in the sales section (cleared with the mods) and you can all get to buy one!!

I can also confirm that depending on how these ones sell, we will be doing a DA version as well....

I am just working out final prices inc recorded delivery, so I will get them posted in the group buy as well...obviously I'm not doing this as a job, but at the same time, we need to cover some of the costs...but I'm not expecting it to be too expensive....

Thanks for all the nice comments so far (and the help), but as I said, the quality of the bar is nothing to do with me...!

:thumb:


Oh, and Mr Face..... what they say is true, but sometimes I do try and be nice :devil: and your name for the product of Cueball Big Ram Rod didn't go down too well in early marketing tests, but...eh, thanks!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments so far (and the help), but as I said, the quality of the bar is nothing to do with me...!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Oh, and Mr Face..... what they say is true, but sometimes I do try and be nice :devil: and your name for the product of Cueball Big Ram Rod didn't go down too well in early marketing tests, but...eh, thanks!


We Rather liked Cueball's Big Ram Rod even if orginal specs were only 6" 

In all seriousness; well done fella, youve put a wicked job together :wave:


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like one too!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Big Thanks M8.
Arrived safe and sound and will give it a round out soon.










Gordon.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday ,

had a quick plug (well screw on) and play so far so good , TBH cant see how it wont work really was looking into one of these years ago after seeing a thread of someone aboard using one , and then could never find the thread again :wall:

once used in anger i will update and big thank you cueball :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Mine arrived yesterday ,
> 
> had a quick plug (well screw on) and play so far so good , TBH cant see how it wont work really was looking into one of these years ago *after seeing a thread of someone aboard using one* , and then could never find the thread again :wall:
> 
> ...


Think it's byjrnes or something like that! Not sure.... It's one of the more common/popular detailers in the international showroom. I did reply to one of his threads, and IIRC, he said it just came with the machine he had

edit: it's either Brynjar or dsms


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Think it's byjrnes or something like that! Not sure.... It's one of the more common/popular detailers in the international showroom. I did reply to one of his threads, and IIRC, he said it just came with the machine he had
> 
> edit: it's either Brynjar or dsms


defo Brynjar


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Big Thanks M8.
> Arrived safe and sound and will give it a round out soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Gordy, where did you get that from?? I want one, funds ready:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Gordy, where did you get that from?? I want one, funds ready:thumb:


<<cough>>



The Cueball said:


> Just so everyone knows, once I get some feedback about the test units, and obviously depending if they are OK, then I will set up a group buy in the sales section (cleared with the mods) and you can all get to buy one!!
> 
> I can also confirm that depending on how these ones sell, we will be doing a DA version as well....
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've had a light play with the one I have. Cracking, machine works to 100% and no signs of anything unusual through the extension bar. I did suggest maybe a shorter option but that was all I picked up on. I'll get rigorous on cueballs rod (oooeeerrr) over the weekend


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> <<cough>>
> 
> :thumb:


sorry as usual I didnt read the whole thread... looking forward to the GB:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks interesting and well done Cueball for having some produced.

Not sure how it will benefit in real life detailing, as I find it's the pad or backing plate that is generally the issue in awkward areas like under mirrors etc.. changing to larger pads or thinner backing plates usually overcomes the problem.

Very enterprising though and would be interested in seeing a thorough review.:thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

If its 6" long, then why not do two 3" ones? This way the user gets the option of shorter or longer. However I suppose that would increase the cost considerably with machining two items per kit. Just a thought...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job fella :thumb:

Let's see how they fair with a bit of use, but I think it's a winner.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the interest guys....

I have a few options that I am looking at....

This 6" RotEx (as it is now called)

Then, I have 2 ways to go.... we could either make a version for the DA or(and) make shorter versions for the rotary...

I was thinking maybe a 3" and 6" twin pack......

I am just finalising the price at the moment (not going to be expensive) then I will stick up the group buy and see how much interest we get...I think the first "real" run is going to be 20 units.......

:thumb:


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

I'll take a set .

Not sure if the da one will work/be safe? Since the oscillations will get larger with an extension. Also might put the bit under alot of stress.... I'm just assuming. Better to check with someone more clued up on physics/engineering heh.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great job on these they look great:thumb:

I want a set for my toolbox coz they look so good 
even tho I dont have a rotary yet:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Cueball.

Looks ace my friend, well done indeed. You would have had a job getting there without the RotEx thats for sure. (I suppose you could have stood on your head of course :lol: )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Cheers...

And for those who have missed it, it's in this thread here:

Winter polo detail

Or just look below 



















:thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Hmm, it looks a lot longer than I had imagined. This must be one perfectly machined piece of engineering otherwise at 2k rpm and that length you'd soon know about it.

I think about 2/3's of that length would be more than enough tbh. Looking good tho!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

^ Just open the boot and prop it open you lazy B£(*$&*! :lol:

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tim said:


> Hmm, it looks a lot longer than I had imagined. This must be one perfectly machined piece of engineering otherwise at 2k rpm and that length you'd soon know about it.
> 
> I think about 2/3's of that length would be more than enough tbh. Looking good tho!


Always been 6"...although it would not be an issue to cut them down for people who wanted smaller ones...

:thumb:



amiller said:


> ^ Just open the boot and prop it open you lazy B£(*$&*! :lol:
> 
> Looks good :thumb:


Yeah, yeah...and while you are messing about doing that, and looking for a 'prop' I'll just reach into my detailing bag and use this little gem...

:buffer::buffer::buffer:

:lol:

Cheers guys!

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're ever gonna make the two 3" ones I'll buy a set :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the group buy on the go for all those who are still interested:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2498356#post2498356

Cheers...

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Down to the last 5 units now, for those on this thread who have missed the group buy...

Also had a first trial of the CB RotEx3....... a smaller 3" version










:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking Great Cueball :thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

looking good. cueball did you find it in anyway difficult to hold the polisher steady whilst having the extension attached?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ADW said:


> looking good. cueball did you find it in anyway difficult to hold the polisher steady whilst having the extension attached?


I have tested the following:

The original RotEx and the new RotEx3

with both my rotary machines - Silverline and 3M

from start speed to max speed (which you will never really need)

With both spot and large pads

from finishing to compound and wool pads

and I can honestly say I never noticed any difference in the way the machines behaved....

I know they are only a small bit of metal, but my mate makes very precise bits of metal...down to a 100th so, I think he had got the size, weight and dimentions of these spot on...

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

this looks good m8 but I think I would use it in conjunction with a piece of foam pipe lagging covering it to help with those "clumsy" moments.,hopefully wouldn't affect the balance to much?
Just off to have a look in the gb section


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> this looks good m8 but I think I would use it in conjunction with a piece of foam pipe lagging covering it to help with those "clumsy" moments.,hopefully wouldn't affect the balance to much?
> Just off to have a look in the gb section


Yeah, that is a good idea...although I would be worried about 'bulking' the RotEx up with the lagging....

This in turn may hit the paintwork while spinning and cause damage too!

It's worth a look mind you...

:thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

It was a spur of the moment thought,remembering about those sock/cover thingies that you get for the da's but maybe not so bulky?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll buy cueballs mini rotary rod. See I've renamed it there. Once they are in production. Big one is spot on, haven't tried it with EVERY rotary but I have with two and it's terrific.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Like the name change... very good


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

amiller said:


> ^ Just open the boot and prop it open you lazy B£(*$&*! :lol:
> 
> Looks good :thumb:


And that's not even considering the edge of the pad possibly contacting the flat section of the bumper.
Putting the machine that much farther away from the pad/surface introduces more concerns over control.

Nice idea in theory, but not sure the practice would live up to expectations - however I remain open to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PJS said:


> And that's not even considering the edge of the pad possibly contacting the flat section of the bumper.
> Putting the machine that much farther away from the pad/surface introduces more concerns over control.
> 
> Nice idea in theory, but not sure the practice would live up to expectations - however I remain open to be convinced otherwise.


Well it is just a picture, you may notice it's notice actually spinning 

There are no concerns over control as I and the people who have tested this have found out...

But thanks for the negativity....



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just thought I would update this thread first, before I update the group buy one...

I am talking to my mate for the next run, and we will be doing a run of the 3" extensions as well....



:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Cueeeey :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Look forward to it. Think I'll buy a 3 inch one.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Look forward to it. Think I'll buy a 3 inch one.


Group buy now on the go, inc the RotEx3

:thumb:


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

Look forward to the DA version (in 3" & 6") to use with the G220.

Well sorted Cueball. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ That is something I will be looking into in the new year...

Been having a few chats, and due to the way a DA works, not sure if it is going to work... maybe the 3" one will...

But I will be trying it out and will report back!

:thumb:


----------

